
I’m so tired and I’m not even a woman - urahara
https://medium.com/william-stubbs-re/im-so-tired-and-i-m-not-even-a-woman-b3faddd19651
======
aszantu
nice article

------
ZeroGravitas
Traditionally, as a man, you're not supposed to get annoyed by this stuff
until you have a baby daughter.

~~~
urahara
Which is surprising since all men have at least mothers, and often sisters and
female friends. Also why wait until having a daughter to start getting annoyed
with things that are blatantly wrong.

